# peptide TB 500 for healing pain in joints



## andy (Apr 14, 2020)

could u share ure exp with this one. why u used it and would it be good to heal a shoulder joint or a total BS?


----------



## saricaemre (Apr 17, 2020)

I only ran TB500 for a minute but BPC 157 healed my rotator cuff and ac issue, as well as some other soft tissue problems. I couldn’t do a push-up but about two months of BPC and both are better. I did 2x500ug subQ twice a day usually. I’m super lean on my shoulder also so sometimes I just did it IM in the shoulder and then in fat on my stomach. 

You’ll see a debate about whether you should inject locally or if it’s systemic...don’t worry too much. It’s systemic but I do one locally and one elsewhere just for the hell of it. There were times when I didn’t think it was working but I also wasn’t always totally consistent during those times. I also reinsured it once the day after it healed haha. So give it 6-8 weeks total but expect some results sooner. I’ve been off about a month and forget I even had a shoulder problem. And I couldn’t do a push-up for 6 months.


----------



## snake (Apr 17, 2020)

I used it a few years back and I can not say I have anything positive about it. Nothing negative but nothing positive. 

Recovery from an injury depends mostly on two things; extent of the injury and time of rest. Nothing is going to fix a complete distal bicep tendon rupture short of surgery. Everything else needs rest time.

People have reported positive results when taking product "X" for 3 months and avoiding the movements that cause pain. Product "X" probably had less to do with the recovery then the rest and length of time that passed since the injury.


----------



## andy (Apr 17, 2020)

snake said:


> I used it a few years back and I can not say I have anything positive about it. Nothing negative but nothing positive.
> 
> Recovery from an injury depends mostly on two things; extent of the injury and time of rest. Nothing is going to fix a complete distal bicep tendon rupture short of surgery. Everything else needs rest time.
> 
> People have reported positive results when taking product "X" for 3 months and avoiding the movements that cause pain. Product "X" probably had less to do with the recovery then the rest and length of time that passed since the injury.




it makes total sense and that's what I usually do. Was just wondering is there anything that could shorten this recovery time.  thanks Snake!


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 26, 2020)

andy said:


> could u share ure exp with this one. why u used it and would it be good to heal a shoulder joint or a total BS?



I had my face smashed in with a sludgehammer at work 4 years ago, the guy who blindsided me was too big of a rat-goof to throw down 1 on 1, long story short i had plates put in my face and used tb 500 along with stem cell rub-on capsules, now i don't notice any scaring from the sludge hammer or surgery


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 28, 2020)

*No bull*



andy said:


> could u share ure exp with this one. why u used it and would it be good to heal a shoulder joint or a total BS?



If you're on all the premiums (TRT, AAS + GH), injured or planning to be injured (surgery recovery) and money is no object, then you're a candidate for throwing money at thymosin beta 4 (TB-500). Found it remarkable at reducing inflammation after rhinoplasty, definitely a luxury polypeptide.


----------

